# Clip nappe cassé, y-a-t-il une solution?



## valoup76 (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour

En changeant la vitre de mon Ipad 4, nous avons cassé le petit clip noir qui sert à maintenir la nappe du LCD en place, nous ne l'avons pas perdu mais c'est mission impossible pour le remettre en place tellement la pièce est minuscule.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce problème?

Merci pour votre aide
C'est rageant si près du but, tout fonctionne parfaitement

Merci

Valou


----------

